# Adium 1.0b1



## adb_ii (Jan 10, 2005)

it's out and it rules:










http://beta.adiumx.com


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

btw beta 2 is out.


----------



## adb_ii (Jan 10, 2005)

lol ya just saw that


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

downloading it now, can't wait to see it.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Looks good. They got rid of my favourite colour combination for the messages (grey - graphite)  Also it doesn't look like the iTunes integration is working, I'll have to look into this.

Neat Firefox integration with it though. It also looks like you can just drag files into the chat box to send them, good. And you can edit your name right from your contact list.


----------



## Rade K (May 18, 2006)

How do you make it float above all windows?


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Preferences -> Advanced -> Contact List -> Show the contact list: Above other windows


----------



## Rade K (May 18, 2006)

is there any way i can make it orient itself horizontally??


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Not sure I understand. Set a maximum width? (Preferences -> Appearance)


----------



## Rade K (May 18, 2006)

well, since i keep my dock on the left side of the screen, i want adium to unhide from the bottom - is that possible?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

It should be remembered that this is beta and you should make a copy of your ~/Library/Application Support/Adium 2.0/ folder just in case. That said it's nice to see Adium getting closer to 1.0!

For those interested in what Adium is, head to http://www.adiumx.com

Now off to live on the bleeding edge.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Does anyone notice that their chat window will appear in a random location when first opened? It's kind of annoying. Anyway to set/change this? It doesn't happen in their current stable (non-beta) release.


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

Working out great. Too bad voice and video might never show up.


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

Beta 3 was released a few minutes ago.


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

what makes adium better than say, msn messenger?

thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

adium is a lot better because it works with many different types of accounts. FIrst and foremost that's great in my books. Also it's super customizable, where messenger is not at all. I have a lot of contacts and like being able to make my fonts smaller and smaller LOL.


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

altrodesigns said:


> It also looks like you can just drag files into the chat box to send them, good.



I've been doing that with Adium 0.89.1


-D


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

DrewNL said:


> I've been doing that with Adium 0.89.1
> 
> 
> -D



Weird, it never seemed to work for me before.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

Rade K said:


> well, since i keep my dock on the left side of the screen, i want adium to unhide from the bottom - is that possible?


you can have the contact list hide on the sides if that's any help

just downloaded it yesterday and it works fine, although it did mess up the message box theme i was using

oh and file transfers are still slow for me


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

So I just got Beta 3 and I am noticing (maybe its just my eyes playing tricks on me?) that the font in the contact list looks much smaller than before (v. 0.89.1) and I cannot seem to find an option to allow me to increase it.

Anyone else notice this?

-D


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

I've always had mine set to "Tiny" so I didn't notice anything. You can change it, Preferences -> Appearance -> List Layout. You can customize it


----------



## BerlinerCa (Nov 22, 2005)

Hope that this is not too stupid a question but what does beta mean and what issues are there to be concerned about with this. I have been using Adium for about 6 mos. now and really like it. What's the big deal with this new version?

Thanks


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

altrodesigns said:


> I've always had mine set to "Tiny" so I didn't notice anything. You can change it, Preferences -> Appearance -> List Layout. You can customize it



Fixed! Thanks. It was on 10 and should have been 12

-D


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

a beta version of software simply means that it is still being tested and has not been officially released yet. For example, the ever so popular "boot camp" is really boot camp beta. I use it and it works fine but it's still released as a form of a "test" verison so mac doesn't support it... yet!


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Does the pre-1.0 Adium do the "hide" thing? I never noticed it before, but it's a great feature. No problems thus far with the new beta, though I haven't tried file transfer yet. If I could get that to work, I'd be one step closer to IM heaven (with true Nirvana coming only when AV functionality arrives).


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

What are the tabs on the side of your screen?


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Is there SERIOUSLY no Video yet!? This is the one and ONLY thing preventing a LOT of people like me from using it. aMSN works like a DREAM and has Video. Once Adium gets video they'll notice a HUGE increase in users.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Elric said:


> Is there SERIOUSLY no Video yet!?


meh.   I could care less, the only feature I'd like added (which would make this complete for me) is the personal message in MSN.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

IIRC adium is based on gaim (well libgaim) and gaim-vv has been merged with their CVS code, so it may happen eventually, but having tried gaim-vv a couple of times I'm not sure you _want_ it to have video support yet  LOL

http://trac.adiumx.com/wiki/VoiceAndVideo

http://gaim.sourceforge.net/faq.php#q99
http://gaim-vv.sourceforge.net/


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

Video is due out for Adium when the new OS is released.


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

There is a new status called "itunes".

What does this mean?


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

Howard2k said:


> There is a new status called "itunes".
> 
> What does this mean?


It displays your current iTunes song to your contacts.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Puccasaurus said:


> It displays your current iTunes song to your contacts.


aMSN has been doing this for quite some time as well.


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

Only contacts using AdiumX?


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Howard2k said:


> Only contacts using AdiumX?


Anyone can see it. You can choose to show a bunch of things about your music. I don't have the list handy now though.


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

altrodesigns said:


> Anyone can see it. You can choose to show a bunch of things about your music. I don't have the list handy now though.


I'm running beta 3 but if I choose the iTunes status, my MSN client on another machine does not see any information about the music. I don't see anything in preferences either.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

aMSN works you can even right click to send the song you are listening to.


----------



## eatr (May 1, 2005)

altrodesigns said:


> meh.   I could care less, the only feature I'd like added (which would make this complete for me) is the personal message in MSN.


yeah, for me too.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

eatr said:


> yeah, for me too.


REALLY? I thought he was kidding, I though this was the silliest thing ever until they made it do the itunes playing track thing.... now it's cool (in aMSN).


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

Elric said:


> aMSN works you can even right click to send the song you are listening to.



I don't see any iTunes integration in aMSN. Is it just really well hidden?


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

I beleive it's an extra you can easily download off of their site. It integrates well.


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

altrodesigns said:


> I beleive it's an extra you can easily download off of their site. It integrates well.


Got it- thanks


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

Just got Adium beta.. looks the same as the old, only minor changes. I do like the feel of it, seems quicker and I donno... more advanced (customizable). Love adium!


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Love Adium too, but I'm considering switching back to .89. The new beta has crashed twice on me so far... Otherwise it's working fine.

Anyone else having troubles?


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

1.0b4 is out. Lots of fixes in this build.


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

It looks nice, but it's too glitchy for everyday use just yet. For one thing, it doesn't reconnect automatically after sleep. I filed a bug report on that...but it disappeared


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

I need to update Adium! btw I am back ladies and gents!


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

1.0b5 is out!


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

...the site is really slow right now.

edit. got it


----------



## clearNET (Apr 11, 2004)

Adium X 1.0b6 is out ....great job with the fixes!


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

i like how it automatically notifies you and installs the latest update


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

clearNET said:


> Adium X 1.0b6 is out ....great job with the fixes!


So much for your Sunday theory


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

1b7 is out.


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

1.0b8 is out. They fixed LOTS this issue including the autoreconnect from sleep mode (so they say).


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

It's good enough for everyday use now for me. I really like being able to quickly change icons and MSN names.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

does adium have video for msn yet?


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

no video


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Once it gets Video I bet a lot of people will use it, but they'll have to push that fact on everyone, it's annoying to have to ask all the time. Once it has Vid, I'll use it.


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

1.09b is out. Lots more fixes!


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

WorldIRC said:


> 1.09b is out. Lots more fixes!


Stability wise whats it like??


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

So far I think 1.08b has definately been the worst. It wasn't stable. Every other version has been fine (stability wise) including 1.09b so far. They still haven't cleared up the issue with logging in after the computer is asleep or you log out. You have to restart the program to log in.


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

You don't have to restart the whole program and the issue is ONLY with MSN. Simply disconnect MSN and reconnect and you're in. 1.09b is a bit quicker.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I never had any problems with 1.0 b8 (outside of the standing MSN log in bug).


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

Strange new bug in b9...I can type messages on MSN, and my friends get them, but I don't see them in the window. They do show up in the debug log though. Hmm.


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

^Doesn't happen to me. Try reinstalling?


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

1.09 MSN appears to relogin from Sleep!!!


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

yay they finally got cutsom msn emoticons displaying in beta 9! 
i've wanted that for such a long time so i'm pretty happy


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

Beta 11 is out! Beta 10 was released and pulled very quickly!


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Video yet?


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

Video won't be implemented until Leopard


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

WorldIRC - Where did you hear this? I'd love to know that they've been able to find something since http://trac.adiumx.com/wiki/VoiceAndVideo plainly states that video and audio support isn't part of their immeadiate game plan. (Since they have to wait for libgaim to implement it)


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

Chealion said:


> WorldIRC - Where did you hear this? I'd love to know that they've been able to find something since http://trac.adiumx.com/wiki/VoiceAndVideo plainly states that video and audio support isn't part of their immeadiate game plan. (Since they have to wait for libgaim to implement it)


Yea and I thought Libgaim was being implemented in Leopard? Am I mistaken?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I haven't heard anything about libgaim in Leopard (or iChat) but I could be wrong on that count but a quick Google search suggests I'm right.

As far as I know Adium has been using libgaim since version 0.6 at least (I started using at 0.6) - so at least 18 months.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

b12 should be dropping sometime pretty soon, as they've versioned b12 earlier today, but it hasn't been set in stone as they haven't made a tagged version yet.


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

B12 is out. Theres a slight display bug within the program..hard to describe but it happens when scrolling on black backgrounds.


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

B13 is out! That bug is still there. When you scroll, you get white boxes on the right side next to the scroll bar...in any theme.


----------



## clearNET (Apr 11, 2004)

B14 is out! Fixes bugs related to crashing and more....


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

video yet?


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

Elric said:


> video yet?


No.


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

Adium 1.0b15 is out. Download now!

I noticed that there are a few issues when using an account that is Live enabled. For example you are unable to sign in, yet my other account (test) which is associated with a regular .NET passport sings in no problem. 

Also just one question. I cant for the life of me find the theme to make all of adium look like this..

http://static.flickr.com/41/108768123_a38ad8b047_m.jpg

Does anybody know where to get this from?


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

It's been out since the 11th....


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

Any scheduled date to officially release an update? i'm getting tired of 0.89.1

Is there any reason to install the beta version vs the official release?


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

VNJ85 said:


> Any scheduled date to officially release an update? i'm getting tired of 0.89.1
> 
> Is there any reason to install the beta version vs the official release?


Try the beta and you'll realize there are MANY reasons to use it instead of the official release. I forget some of the changes because I've been using the beta for so long, although I know there's difference in the history viewing and you can set a global profile (although it doesn't always work perfectly). Much more, too.


----------

